
Integrating Third-Party Modules - tcgv
https://thomasvilhena.com/2019/07/integrating-third-party-modules
======
pragmaticlurker
I'm always baffled by the unconsidered usage of Design Patterns. In the
example, why do you use also the AbstractFactoryPattern, when there's no need
for it?

